# GUIDES & FAQs [Android]: ADB Workshop by Adrynalyne and Guide by Captainkrtek



## nir36 (Dec 14, 2010)

*DO NOT POST IN THIS THREAD BEFORE READING THE WHOLE POST*
*PLEASE ADD GUIDES TO COMMON ISSUES YOURSELVES*

To my recollection, the previous WM Guides thread was successful.. so we'll be moving on to android as well - from beginner to pro.

I hope this thread will provide answers to a decent percentage of your questions.

Please hold until guide collecting is finished.. 
In the meanwhile you are ALL invited to send me links or full guides to add to this thread.. remember, we are all about sharing.


COMING SOON! (in the meanwhile, you've got a great battery life guide at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=471521 - be sure to thank BruceElliot for it!)

also, if you decide to post a guide, please keep the guide as neat as possible, with a title containing the LEVEL ([BEGINNER], [INTERMEDIATE], [PRO]) and the commonly searched words so that people who look for it can find it easily. (if you can, use the same color (dark orange) and same size (4) and Bold.. for the main title.. tho that's not a must )

*

post #2. [BEGINNERS+INTERMEDIATE] Replacing System Files using Android Commander
post #3. [EVERYONE] ADB Workshop by Adrynalyne and Guide by Captainkrtek
post #4. [QUICK FAQ's] Common QnA's for beginners by Timmymarsh (work in progress)

*


----------



## nir36 (Dec 16, 2010)

*[BEGINNERS] Replacing system files using Android Commander*

*Replacing system files using Android Commander:*

(This post was formally based in the HD2's RTL support thread and revolved around our need to replace frameworks)

so:

1. Download the android SDK from: http://dl.google.com/android/android...08-windows.zip

2. EXTRACT(!!!) the android-sdk-windows to c:\
(make sure you extract the dir - not run the setup from inside the zip file)

3. install Android Commander from http://androidcommander.com

4. Connect your device and make sure it's set to Debugging mode in /settings/applications/development/

5. You might have to set a dir containing your adb.exe file. set it to c:\android-sdk-windows\tools\

6. You will see a Total Commander-like interface. you can then copy the framework.jar file to the correct directory (there's no difference between SD android builds and androids in ROM - the system dir will be shown the same way)

a. Yes, you can replace/delete system files while android is running.
b. (for androids running from SD) Any file copied to /sdcard/android/root/system/X will be copied to /system/X in the system file. The sdcard/android root dir is JUST LIKE your root in ROM androids.
c. Make sure you either created a backup or verified a match in any other way before replacing files like frameworks, zimage, modules, etc.. your android might not boot afterwards (I keep all system.ext2 files backed up so that i can restore them incase i screw something up.)

enjoy


----------



## nir36 (Dec 21, 2010)

*[EVERYONE] ADB Workshop by Adrynalyne and Guide by Captainkrtek*

*This following guide was rewritten by Captainkrtek, please make sure to thank him for it

Original Post: 
(http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=879701)

This workshop was held in #android-learning on irc.freenode.net by XDA Member Adrynalyne. All credit to him for this guide*, I simply am taking it and turning it into a guide. Here we go! 

You can find the raw IRC log here

Good evening folks, and welcome to my ADB workshop.  This is by no means a full explanation on the subject, but more of a crash course to help folks get up to speed, and get more from their devices.  There may be some things you already know here, so please be patient and respect those who do not.

Reference Files

http://adrynalyne.us/files/How to install adb.pdf
http://adrynalyne.us/files/Using ADB.pdf

So, lets just start with the basics.

*What is ADB?* 
ADB stands for the android debugging bridge and is used for testing and debugging purposes by developers.

However, we like to get more out of our devices, and its a great way to fix things.
Knowing adb can mean the difference between a paperweight and a working phone.

So,  to start with, we will look at *installing ADB*.
Generally speaking, the Sun/Oracle JDK is required to run all SDK functions.
ADB is but one tool in the SDK arsenal.
So, we begin by downloading and installing the JDK.  This can be found here:  

https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/[email protected]_Developer

Choose your OS, download and install.  I recommend that 64 bit users use the regular x86/32 bit version as well.
Moving ahead, we download the Windows sdk from here:  

http://dl.google.com/android/installer_r08-windows.exe

Due to already installing JDK, you won't be stopped by the install process.
Now, if you notice, I installed it to: 

C:\android-sdk-windows

I did this because it makes things easier when setting up path variables.
I encourage everyone to do the same, but obviously it is not required.

So, this SDK is handy, but is only good up to 2.2.  We want the latest and greatest!  (Well I do)

So, we navigate to:

C:\android-sdk-windows\

and we run SDK Manager.exe

If you notice in your PDF file for installing adb, you will notice that you can update, and I made a choice not to include earlier sdk versions.

I won't go into full detail on that, but depending on the version of SDK you have, 8 or 9, it WILL make a difference in using adb.
By default, for version 8 adb.exe resides in C:\android-sdk-windows\tools
By default, for version 9 adb.exe resides in C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools
We will assume version 9 in this guide

Really, the *SDK is installed and adb is usable right now, but in my humble opinion, its not enough*

I like the ability to *use adb in ANY directory on my machine.*
To do this, we edit Windows's environment variables.
Specifically, the system path.

To do this, we click on start, or the orb (depending on OS), and right click on Computer, left clicking on properties in the menu.
If its windows XP, I believe it brings you into advanced system properties immediatly.  Vista and 7 need a second step.
On the left hand side, as you notice I have highlighted in the pdf, left click advanced system settings.

Under advanced tab, we left click environment variables...
There are two boxes here.
We are concerned with system variables, however.
So we scroll down the list and highlight path and click edit.
Ignoring all the extra stuff in here, make sure you are at the end of the line, and type


```
;C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools
```

The semicolon allows us to separate it 

from the previous path statement.
Click ok all the way out.
We now have ADB setup globally.  We can use cmd.exe (I use powershell) and no matter what directory we are in, adb is recognized.
If it is not, make certain you entered the path into system variables, and made no typos.
If you installed to a different location, you will need to adjust the path accordingly.

*This concludes the section on installing the Android SDK to use ADB.*

This next section will be on *using ADB*, so please open that pdf now.
Now, this applies to any OS, not just Windows.
Well, with the exception of the USB drivers.
I will not go too much into that, but if you take a look at the PDF, it goes through installing usb drivers for the sdk, and how to download them.
Fiarly straightforward, in that rspect.

Now, to *setup our phones* to use with the SDK and ADB, we must change some settings.
First, we go to menu softkey, then settings.
We scroll down to Applications and tap it.
Under Development, we will check Enable USB Debugging.  Please note the SGS phones are different in this respect.
The USB cable must be unplugged before enabling or disabling this setting.
Once this is done, we are now ready to play with adb

_One quick note:  If you get device not found/conencted, please reboot your phone.  DJ05 has a quirk in it where ADBD randomly crashes on boot.
A reboot will fix this_

ADBD= ADB Daemon

Ok, continuing on.
Lets look at installing applications.  This is also known as sideloading.
Unlike installing from the SD card, it does not require unknown sources to be enabled.
The command for this is 


```
adb install packagename
```

This assumes that you are working from the directory where the file is located.
This will install the application to /data/app.
It will also show sometimes useful errors if install fails.
That is not something you will see from the Android GUI.
Now, a lot of us have probably deleted files with apps like Root Explorer.  While this isn't really a bad thing, it leaves behind databases and data for the application removed.
This is where the 0kb applicaiton entries come from.
If you take that application entry name, you can uninstall the extra data via adb.
First we go to the adb shell which logs into the phone.


```
adb shell
```

If we end up with a $, we will want admin rights, in many cases.  This is not one of them, I don't beleive.
To get admin rights, you want to type


```
su
```

Look at your phone if this is the first time, it may prompt you to allow access.  Else you will get permission denied.
If you are not rooted, this will not work either.
Ok, now that we are logged in, we will type


```
pm uninstall packagename
```

where packagename is the name of the 0kb listing.

Now this seems like a pain in the a** and I agree.
HOWEVER
There will be a time where Manage applications crashes when you try to uninstall it from the phone.  In this case, a factory reset, or this method is the only effective way to fix the problem.
Moving on.
How many of us have removed system applications or renamed them?  Did you know that you can simply disable them from the system?


```
adb shell
su
pm disable appllicationname
```

This will disable it, and the system will ignore it.
This can be seen as safer than deleting or renaming things, but your mileage may vary.
On the other hand, you can also re-enable these applications.


```
adb shell
su
pm enable applicationname
```

Please note:  Not all applications will properly re-enable.  I believe a factory reset or reinstall of said application will fix the issue.
Also, application names are absolutely case sensitive.

*nix based Operating Systems see the letter 'a' and 'A' as two different things.
when you log into adb shell, you are playing by android rules


Ok, a lot of us tweak and mod our phones and turning off the device to get to clockwork recovery, or battery pulls, or multiple button holds to get into Download mode are troublesome and annoying at best.
ADB can help us here.
Here, we do not need to be logged into the shell
If we want to merely reboot the phone:

```
adb reboot
```
If we want to go to recovery (works well with voodoo5)

```
adb reboot recovery
```
If we want to go to Download Mode because we need Odin, heaven forbid:

```
adb reboot download
```
Its instant.  No waiting on animations or anything else.
Its also handy if Android has locked up, but yet still works in adb.
I for one hate taking my case off to battery pull.

*So now we move on to pushing and pulling files.*
Sometimes, I don't feel like mounting my sd card to copy a file over to my phone.
I can use this command to push a file straight to my sd card:

```
adb push filename /pathtodirectoryonphone
```
So for instance, if I have test.txt that I want to send, I would type:


```
adb push test.txt /sdcard/
```

and there it goes.
Ok moving on
Pushing files can be done _to any directory_, however, some are protected.
For instance, /system is going to give you a permission denied or a read only filesystem error.
To get around this, the easiest thing to do is push the file to your sdcard, then log into the shell:

```
adb shell
```


```
su
```
We will then mount the system as writable

```
mount -o rw,remount /dev/block/stl9 /system
```
Then we can use something like 

```
cp /sdcard/test.txt /system/app/test.txt
```

cp stands for copy
and it requires the path of the file and destination path.  The name of the file is optional
When you copy it, you can rename it to whatever you like.
For instance, if we wanted to backup a file

```
cp /sdcard/test.txt /sdcard/backuptest.txt
```
Now, lets assume you _do not_ have busybox installed.
You non rooted users will not.
Then you must use a slightly more complicated command called dd
This is used like this:


```
dd if=/sdcard/test.txt of=/system/app/test.txt
```

if is for inputfile
of= output file

Not every user friendly, but probably one of the safer copy commands.

*Ok, moving on to pulling files.*
Lets say you want to get a file from your phone, to modify, backup, etc.
To do this, we simply use adb in this manner:

```
adb pull /pathtofile/filename destinationname
```

For instance, if I wanted to backup ADW launcher in system/app
I would do this


```
adb pull /system/app/ADWLaucnher.apk ADWLauncher.apk
```

And it will pull the file from the phone and put it in the current directory.
Like above, you can specifcy where it goes.

pushing files to the sdcard, it seems prudent to talk about changing permissions.
sdcards are typically fat32, which destroys permisisons, and Android is heavily permission based.
So if you push an application to your sd card, then try to copy it to /system/app/ bad things are going to happen, or the app may not even show up.

So in that case, we use something called chmod.
This is used in this manner

```
adb shell
su
chmod 755 /pathtoapplication/applicationname
```
Keep in mind
you dont want to do this while its still on your sd card.
an example

```
adb shell
su
chmod 755 /system/app/ADWLauncher.apk
```
755 is good for applications and script files.

Just a couple more topics to cover.
*Lets go over deleting files.*
This becomes especially handy for removing rogue applications.
To do this, we must be in the adb shell.


```
adb shell
su
rm /system/app/ADWLauncher.apk
```

_You may need to remount system as writable with:_


```
mount -o rw,remount /dev/block/stl9 /system
```

That applies when using chmod as well.
So what I did above was delete ADW Launcher from system/app
However, what if I wanted to delete the entire contents of a directory?
Same thing as before, except

```
adb shell
rm -f /data/dalvik-cache/*.*
```
I just cleared my dalvik-cache with that command

very quick, very effective.

If you just tried that, please reboot your phone now

*Ok....this leaves us with the final topic: logcat*
logcat allows us to log what the OS is doing, and possibly delve information for when things are not working
its quite simple Reading it is another. 
To use logcat


```
adb shell
logcat
```

To logcat to a certain file do


```
adb shell
logcat > /sdcard/logcat.txt
```

	Now we let the log settle down to a reasonable amount of data coming in and not a wall of scrolling, then start the app in question.  When it gives an error, we hit ctrl-C and kill the adb shell session.

	This should have captured enough data to see the error.	Now, I prepared an example. A user came to me on IRC, and Google Maps was force closing. Clearing data didnt fix it, Clearing dalvik-cache, and fix permissions did not fix it. In this case, the user did not know how to use adb So I had him grab an app called alogcat from the market and email me the log. This is also a very valid method.
this file explains what the problem was, and highlights what to look for as an example.

http://adrynalyne.us/files/logcat.pdf
___________________________________________________________________
*This concludes the guide from Adrynalyne, there will be more workshops such as this one in irc.freenode.net #android-learning.*
Thanks to everyone in #samsung-fascinate !


----------



## timmymarsh (Dec 23, 2010)

QUICK FAQ's
_sources: Q&A Section, The Weekly Q&A Section by XDA News Writers (thanks guys)_




Q: ‘Is there any way to block specific apps from using my data connection?’
A: _Try the Droid Wall application._


Q: ‘I read how you can make changes in the build.prop file on my Android device. How exactly do I get to it?’
A: _Install ASTRO file manager, browse to /system, long press on build.prop – Edit – Copy. Press on the home icon then Edit icon – Paste. Connect sd card, edit it, and paste it over from where you copied build.prop_


Q: What happens if I update my phone? will I need to re-root it and get the ROM again? will all of my applications get erased? If so, is there a way around this?
A:_ You will lose your root, but not apps if it is just an update._


Q: I just tried to flash a ROM from recovery on my Android phone and got “Verification Failed, Installation Aborted” What happened?
A: _Before you can flash a custom ROM the .zip file must be digitally signed in the ROM kitchen, if unzipped and re-zipped it will lose its verification, this happens often using the Safari browser as it likes to decompress .zip’s. Or if your download is corrupted (download the ROM again) it will fail the Verification._


 Q - HTC Location Widget shows "map data unavailable"
 A - _On the widget, click the pin/then click the windows button/click *get more*/scroll to download maps/download relevant map (care, maybe a big file).  Now exit and click onto map, your location should now be visible :_)


Q:So, I moved all the apps on the SD, but is still not enough.  How can I free some memory? I could delete the cache of the older upgrade or something else?
A:_Do you have pictures and videos? If so, check if they are on the SD card and not on your internal memory. Cleaning your cache helps, and try deleting your text messages threads._


Q: ‘What exactly is a kernel and what are the benefits in changing it?’
A: _A kernel is a bridge between the applications and the actual data processing done at the hardware level. The kernel’s responsibilities include managing the system’s resources – the communication between hardware and software components. Flashing different kernels gives you different operating speeds, better battery life, the ability to overclock, and more._


----------



## fongwe (Oct 22, 2011)

Android control other device with IOIO Board.
It use ADB.


http://androidcontrol.blogspot.com/2011/10/ioio-board-for-android-control-io.html


----------



## gh198x (Oct 24, 2011)

timmymarsh said:


> QUICK FAQ's
> _sources: Q&A Section, The Weekly Q&A Section by XDA News Writers (thanks guys)_
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your patience and taking the time to answer those questions.  I loved your simple and easily digestible format.


----------



## AdamOutler (Nov 30, 2011)

There is a note 



> *nix based Operating Systems see the letter 'a' and 'A' as two different things.
> when you log into adb shell, you are playing by android rules

Click to collapse



this note is all wrong..

1. linNUX is not *NIX.
2. Mac OS-X is a *NIX OS, it is based upon UNIX, they use their own variant called Darwin.   Darwin does not require capitolization.
3. The word should be POSIX.  Linux is POSIX compliant and POSIX defines the capitolization standardards


----------



## momskhatri (Dec 17, 2012)

*soft brick*



Taioba said:


> Is there any way to use ADB even though I can not enable USB debugging by the android?
> 
> I have an Atrix with soft-brick. How can I restore a file (framework-res.apk) knowing that my USB debugging is off?
> I can enable ADB via fastboot?
> ...

Click to collapse



I found this for atrix 4g....
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=965546
hope it helps


----------



## Saki3d (Jul 10, 2013)

knoknot said:


> i have a bricked s2 not so sure how to go about reviving it via adb

Click to collapse




check this thread 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1237815


----------



## Hell_Alex (Oct 6, 2013)

thanks. searched for that


----------



## mikaoP (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks for it.


----------



## papaozi212 (May 31, 2014)

Great Guys............ :good:


----------



## steam1411 (Nov 15, 2014)

*Thanks for sharing.*

Thanks for sharing this guild :d, i am new member for reccod


----------



## DeanPhoenix (Nov 17, 2014)

Great job~ Sometimes could be used this.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm using Windows 10 RTM and I've set the path, yet I still get the "unrecognized application" error in the command console. What am I missing?

Nevermind, a restart fixed it. Used to be you didn't have to.... sheesh.


----------



## Suhas P (Jan 12, 2016)

nir36 said:


> *Replacing system files using Android Commander:*
> 
> (This post was formally based in the HD2's RTL support thread and revolved around our need to replace frameworks)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, this Guide is very informative


----------



## Bhaumikm_ (Mar 17, 2016)

*Help with LG D722*

I'm using LG D722 phone and I somehow unlocked bootloader and installed twrp recovery. I backed up Lollipop that's what I'm using and i want to restore custom ROM
I know I need to install Google Apps after installing Custom ROM. But Do I also need to install Modem files on my device ? Because I can't find them on XDA Forums. Please give me a link or something. The help is not just appreciated but seriously needed.


----------



## fvzbirinci (May 13, 2016)

Success. Thanks


----------



## RBS01 (May 27, 2016)

Hello,  I walk testing one recovery but I'm booting before flashing, the question is, will the recovery feel same when booted vs flashed? I've booted and used to flash a pair of zips but felt very laggy and bugged although did the work right. Thanks

Edit: solved, tried myself

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## mnomanstory (Jul 19, 2016)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=872128&page=2


----------



## nir36 (Dec 14, 2010)

*DO NOT POST IN THIS THREAD BEFORE READING THE WHOLE POST*
*PLEASE ADD GUIDES TO COMMON ISSUES YOURSELVES*

To my recollection, the previous WM Guides thread was successful.. so we'll be moving on to android as well - from beginner to pro.

I hope this thread will provide answers to a decent percentage of your questions.

Please hold until guide collecting is finished.. 
In the meanwhile you are ALL invited to send me links or full guides to add to this thread.. remember, we are all about sharing.


COMING SOON! (in the meanwhile, you've got a great battery life guide at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=471521 - be sure to thank BruceElliot for it!)

also, if you decide to post a guide, please keep the guide as neat as possible, with a title containing the LEVEL ([BEGINNER], [INTERMEDIATE], [PRO]) and the commonly searched words so that people who look for it can find it easily. (if you can, use the same color (dark orange) and same size (4) and Bold.. for the main title.. tho that's not a must )

*

post #2. [BEGINNERS+INTERMEDIATE] Replacing System Files using Android Commander
post #3. [EVERYONE] ADB Workshop by Adrynalyne and Guide by Captainkrtek
post #4. [QUICK FAQ's] Common QnA's for beginners by Timmymarsh (work in progress)

*


----------



## facorbin (Aug 22, 2016)

*I'm sure I'm doing this wrong.  Hopefully someone can help this noob.*

Today I bought the ad-free version of this site.  I have some questions.  Before I get into those, I would like to preface them with a short statement. Its not nice to be the last at the party and the 1st to complain.  So, if no one responds, I wont feel slighted in anyway.  I suppose I'm an old man to be posting and asking questions in this arena.  I have spent around a year reading the post and questions on here and politely lurking in the background and not buzzed everybody wanting something done that I could do myself.  A looooooooooong time ago, DOS,Win98,XP, Nokia phns,  and Motorola Rzr, I used and advised ppl in forums like this.  I say that to say that I do understand the culture in the groups and how ppl think and value of time.  
Now,  This is what I can do.  
I can operate ODIN
I can operate KDZ flash tool.
can operate CDMA workshop.
I can build and refurbish screens with proper equip. (7000.00) in my shop.
I can even micro solder on boards..  Not quite as proficient as I would like as reballing chips but I can hold my own.
I can effectively operate scripts and use the basic rooting tools. 
I don't have a lot of time to leisurely read and study all the guides for hours to find the one unique post to solve a problem.  THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN ME some kid crying because broke his toy before his mom finds out, I DO NOT MIND PAYING ANYONE FOR THEIR ASSISTANCE.
Now, with that being said.  I don't expect anything for free.  I did my "homework".  I learned to reasonably operate the software.  I know the difference between a  img and a zip.  Now, I have some advanced and some complicated questions.....
I often get a number of devices traded in or brought for repair that have been soft bricked and since its not practical to spend 6hr @50.00/hr to locate some obscure SW.  and attempt to run a business, I come here.
1st a simple question.  all this talk of 'locked bootloaders' and exploits,  I don't understand why a phone like for example my s6 edge g925v running os 6.0.2 could not be completely wiped and the original firmware (ex 5.0.1), kernel, radio mdm, and pit be rewritten to the device? 
2nd simple question,  tracfone variants of vzw equip are purported to have open bootloaders.  yet even if one has the firmware for the matching vzw model and in some cases the tfn firmware and having never been updated fail on every attempt to write the correct firmware.  I have attempted every effort using dealer software, qcmm sw, cdma evolution level software cannot read the correct raw memory locations  of firmware of the particular device.
Can someone explain the whole theory and the correct method to do this?

1 tfn sm-s902l SV variant running 4.4.2 brought to me with knox tripped. due to failed rooting attempt via 1-click/kingo root.  boot loop.  best I could do was to use the nk2 kernel to get the device to  on every reboot device attempts to update 2 apps and content service stops and S-health stops.  
customer just wants the os to be stable with out errors.  could care less about knox.  
at this point rooting is a bonus.  restoration of stock function is all she is requesting and as such I am asking.  Donations are not a problem.
2.tfn Galaxy grand prime sm-s920l  bootloop. failed rooting attempt by local kid.  I repaired phn by replacing board out of broken screen one I had in junk pile.  would like to restore os to resale as used phn or loaner.
3. lg g3 d850 att.  mcafee lock.  customer brought for broken screen.  repaired.  Customer original owner provided pin and device refuses to accept pin after daughters attempted factory reset.  any suggestions.  (already googled and contact both lg and att.
4.lg cricket variant stylo.  customer attempted root. failed and now bootloop.  I saw a thread about this but cant locate a kdz file online   I have another exact same device on used shelf.  Can someone suggest the proper sw to use to extract the firmware and create the proper file from img to kdz to load back to phn?
Ok.  Those are my questions.  I have team viewer and a stable 8mbs connection if anyone wants to do.  donations are cool with me if someone can help point me in right direction.  
I can provide addition info in pm or here as necessary.
If there is anyone still reading this,  thank you for your time and I would appreciate any help.
Again,  its not that I don't want to learn but I have a business to run.  I want to learn but I cant spend forever on these things. If you can help me,  efficiently solve this problems and show me where I am stuck I will be sincerely greatful and will compensate you as necessary.
If you want to lord you knowledge over me in some ego way just save it.  I don't have time for ego games.
Thanks for you time,
Francis

ps.  if I seem to have an attitude, its because I don't find arrogance a positive quality.  Its a sorry person that wont help themselves and a worse person that can help and doesn't out of sheer petulance.


----------



## trigous (Aug 25, 2016)

*Hii i am noob*

I'm sure I'm doing this wrong.  can anyone help me to find cm for j1 ?


----------



## tarindersingh100 (Sep 2, 2016)

*ADB command to dial Code, exmaple *#0#*

Hi everyone,
I am wondering if there is any way to run *# codes on android using adb command
I have tried this:

```
service call phone 2 s16 "*#06#"
```
tried with % instead of # as well. 
(I need this so i can run test [Vibration, Speaker etc] on my phone using adb, also to show IMEI number using adb.)
Many Thanks


----------



## ibub (Sep 6, 2016)

facorbin said:


> Today I bought the ad-free version of this site. I have some questions. Before I get into those, I would like to preface them with a short statement. Its not nice to be the last at the party and the 1st to complain. So, if no one responds, I wont feel slighted in anyway. I suppose I'm an old man to be posting and asking questions in this arena. I have spent around a year reading the post and questions on here and politely lurking in the background and not buzzed everybody wanting something done that I could do myself. A looooooooooong time ago, DOS,Win98,XP, Nokia phns, and Motorola Rzr, I used and advised ppl in forums like this. I say that to say that I do understand the culture in the groups and how ppl think and value of time.
> Now, This is what I can do.
> I can operate ODIN
> I can operate KDZ flash tool.
> ...

Click to collapse



I believe that your "simple" questions might best be answered by reading this:
https://source.android.com/security/verifiedboot/index.html
This is a security measure included since android 4.4 SE (security enhanced) Linux. To break it down. There is a key burned into the device (j-fuses) that allows the boot loader to work. Boot loader verifies the kernel (boot) which, in turn verifies crucial parts of the system partition. If the kernel has been altered, it won't be loaded (although there is a fix). If crucial parts of the system are not verified by the kernel, then the system won't boot. As for Verizon variants by tracfone, I believe that these can be carrier unlocked, not bootloader unlocked. I own 2 LG Fuels, one of which has died. Both have installed custom kernel and custom recovery. The trick is that after unpacking, altering, and repackaging these images, they must be "bumped" so that a string of code key is in the proper location to  be read by the bootloader. Search for "Open Bump ". I believe that once these partitions have been altered, along with any alteration of the system, any factory reset or OTA will result in a brick. There are copies (almost exact) of crucial partitions (boot, recovery, laf, etc...). Not sure as to their purposes, but have my suspicions.

Sent from my LGL15G using XDA Labs


----------



## tarindersingh100 (Sep 6, 2016)

*I may be able to help you with some of these issues*



facorbin said:


> Today I bought the ad-free version of this site.  I have some questions.  Before I get into those, I would like to preface them with a short statement. Its not nice to be the last at the party and the 1st to complain.  So, if no one responds, I wont feel slighted in anyway.  I suppose I'm an old man to be posting and asking questions in this arena.  I have spent around a year reading the post and questions on here and politely lurking in the background and not buzzed everybody wanting something done that I could do myself.  A looooooooooong time ago, DOS,Win98,XP, Nokia phns,  and Motorola Rzr, I used and advised ppl in forums like this.  I say that to say that I do understand the culture in the groups and how ppl think and value of time.
> Now,  This is what I can do.
> I can operate ODIN
> I can operate KDZ flash tool.
> ...

Click to collapse



Contact me via [email protected].


----------



## facorbin (Sep 6, 2016)

ibub said:


> I believe that your "simple" questions might best be answered by reading this:
> https://source.android.com/security/verifiedboot/index.html
> This is a security measure included since android 4.4 SE (security enhanced) Linux. To break it down. There is a key burned into the device (j-fuses) that allows the boot loader to work. Boot loader verifies the kernel (boot) which, in turn verifies crucial parts of the system partition. If the kernel has been altered, it won't be loaded (although there is a fix). If crucial parts of the system are not verified by the kernel, then the system won't boot. As for Verizon variants by tracfone, I believe that these can be carrier unlocked, not bootloader unlocked. I own 2 LG Fuels, one of which has died. Both have installed custom kernel and custom recovery. The trick is that after unpacking, altering, and repackaging these images, they must be "bumped" so that a string of code key is in the proper location to  be read by the bootloader. Search for "Open Bump ". I believe that once these partitions have been altered, along with any alteration of the system, any factory reset or OTA will result in a brick. There are copies (almost exact) of crucial partitions (boot, recovery, laf, etc...). Not sure as to their purposes, but have my suspicions.
> 
> Sent from my LGL15G using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I will contact you this evening! 
thanks


----------



## ashukmishra (Oct 31, 2016)

Guys I have rooted my Micromax A290  device and successfully flashed some custom Roms that are just ported for my device and everything was just fine until last night.
I was trying to flash magisk and phh's super user and I was using TWRP recovery 3.0.0 and I tried to flash magisk and everything was just going right but some scripts it showed me with red colours and last it showed done but I was little confused so I rebooted recovery but after that my device doesn't boot anymore and it doesn't even shows my manufacturer logo just blank screen and when I try to go into recovery by pressing volume down+volume up+ power button it does shows me to press volume up for recovery and volume down for factory mode but as I press volume button it again does the same thing. 
And yes while charging its screen keeps getting on and off on its own.
And what I tried until now is that I tried for flashing stock ROM using so flash tool but during installing adb driver my PC doesn't recognize my device basically it does not connects to PC. Please help me guys.


----------



## mateus2 (Feb 3, 2018)

ty


----------



## manya47 (Feb 13, 2018)

Hii guys...Is there a way to Root 'Lenovo Tab 7'(TB-7504X)
I searched all over the Internet..even on the Xda forums there is no Root package...or anything about this device....
So if anyone knows a method please help us...and also be a first one to post it


----------



## rhn19 (Feb 17, 2018)

manya47 said:


> Hii guys...Is there a way to Root 'Lenovo Tab 7'(TB-7504X)
> I searched all over the Internet..even on the Xda forums there is no Root package...or anything about this device....
> So if anyone knows a method please help us...and also be a first one to post it

Click to collapse



Please provide the following:
1.Kernel info.
2.Android version.
3.Is the source code available on Github?
If you have 6.x+ , flashing Magisk Systemless might work. Else, if the source code is available you can try to build an exploit based on SuperSU binary. Building Magisk binary is quite difficult.


----------



## CGPearl4496 (May 20, 2018)

Umm how do I post because I need some help with a phone of my


----------



## reenasky (Jul 25, 2018)

*Reena*

I also want to know


----------



## 4NIZIO (Oct 2, 2018)

okay, i need serious help here, i had get a smartphone that i can't enter in the system so i don't have any usb debugging or OEM thing enabled, i already tried to flash stock rom with odin 3.11.1 using download mode and i had failed, and i'm thinking about adb so... i don't know nothing about adb


----------



## manya47 (May 14, 2019)

Redmi note 4 stuck in bootloop i want to repair it without data loss(internal storage)

Here's what happen ...
My note 4 was working properly. But then I opened my whatsapp and it hanged so I pressed home button , then back button, recent button back to back. Still nothing happened. Then I long pressed power button and it switched off. But from then my mobile is stuck in bootloop.
I need expert advice please help

Anyone got any idea what just gone wrong. And what should I do to repair my mobile without losing my important data.(internal storage)


----------



## Maniteja (Jan 16, 2020)

Thank you guys for making this.


----------



## h4ckr-sys (Sep 7, 2020)

Please i need to know if it is possible and how to add second space feature to my infinix phone
Model(infinix-X572) otherwise known as Note 4
Android version: 7.0(nougat)


----------



## carlos567 (Jan 16, 2021)

hi , i have a lenovo a806 golden warrior with a arm cortex a7 1.7 ghz octa- core processor with 2 gb of ram , and i want to install a samsung galaxy s3 neo custom rom. it will present a problem in my phone if i do the installation?. thanks


----------

